
#regions, huh What are they good for? – Coding with Empathy - pavsaund
http://codingwithempathy.com/2016/03/22/regions-huh-what-are-they-good-for/
======
jmnicolas
I use regions to hide the boiler plate and to find the method I'm working on
faster when I go back on a specific class (I hide everything else). I never
though much about it except it was practical.

If you really have a problem with regions use CTRL+ML to expand them all
(CTRL+MO to collapse them all).

